# اصغر رجل في العالم يرتدي حزاء اكبر رجل في العالم



## kingmena (8 أبريل 2009)

اصغر رجل في العالم يرتدي حزاء اكبر رجل في العالم


تقريبا فاكرها مركب ​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (8 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههه
عسل يا مينا
ميرسى يا باشا​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أبريل 2009)

*صوره طريفه قوووي

تسلم ايديك

مينا​*


----------



## kalimooo (8 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههههههههههه

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## IslamLover (8 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههه

يسلموو kingmena


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههه

حلوووة يا مينا 

شكله ولا كأنه فى مركب صح :t33:

ميرسى يامون ​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (8 أبريل 2009)

هههههههههه
جميل جدااااا​


----------



## الياس السرياني (9 أبريل 2009)

جميلة يا مينا
تعيش وتجيبلنا​


----------



## مريم12 (10 أبريل 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة اوى يا مينا
تسلم ايدك​*


----------

